# 4-14 Here again



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I got here at ten till six this morning, only to find 4 pickup trucks full of pompano fishermen already set up in the dark. Right where I wanted to be. Dang it ! Must be 30 rods set up .I moved way East but nothing is biting.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That looks like the same pic from yesterday.......


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Been fishing Navarre Beach since just before sunup... Same story, absolutely nothing

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

How's the grass?


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

You fishing near the Navarre Pier or Opal Beach area?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Went to Opal last night for 2 hrs....zip, zilch, nada! Not even one bite...but was pretty much alone....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Bigbrown said:


> Went to Opal last night for 2 hrs....zip, zilch, nada! Not even one bite...but was pretty much alone....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yesterday, I got to Opal (first lot heading west) about 1:30 pm and stayed until 6:30. 4 keeper pomps (12,12,14,16) and 2 16in whiting. All on fish bites (1 on pink shrimp, 3 on orange/white flea) and live fleas. Got a bite every 30-45 mins - never a flurry but regular. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> How's the grass?


Minimal at Opal Beach. Doesn't affect fishing, just a little build up on rod tip reeling in. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Sorry for the slow reply. Nothing to speak of @ Opal this morning. Out of the 9 rods between 3 of us fishing, I only saw one bite and it wasn't on one of mine. Didn't have any issues with grass.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I was at johnsons from 10-12. Caught a 16 in whiting the first 5 min, then nothing. Gave up, went lagoon side and castnetted 4 mullet. Almost too windy to see them


----------



## Castorriver (Mar 11, 2016)

Do the tackle shops in Pensacola sell fish bites?? I'll be down next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrh2581 (Jan 22, 2016)

Castorriver said:


> Do the tackle shops in Pensacola sell fish bites?? I'll be down next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bait and tackle shops, walmart, Publix, etc. Easy to find. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Castorriver (Mar 11, 2016)

jrh2581 said:


> Bait and tackle shops, walmart, Publix, etc. Easy to find.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk




THanks for the info. I've never used it before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's the tally for this morning. Sorry about it taking so long. Also here's what I caught in the crab trap last night from yesterday's pomp heads. Got a dozen for a crab boil tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice catch! Slow go in the morning and you still turned in a fine catch!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a helluva feast, congrats.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent, king, despite the crowding.

Word of caution: catching crabs on the beach can be itchy! :whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks y'all ! Oh yeah and the grass has cleared at Fort Morgan.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Very nice GROUPERKING!!!


----------

